# Achat iPhone au Japon



## pignon_61 (14 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement en voyage longue durée (de retour en France dans environ un an) et je passe par le Japon dès demain. J’ai envie de changer mon iPhone 7 par un plus récent (pourquoi pas XR) notamment pour les photos.

Savez-vous si les iPhones japonais sont compatibles avec la France svp ?

J’ai vu sur ce site que le modèle japonais était spécifique mais peut être que je me trompe, ou que les spécifications sont les mêmes.

D’après ce même site, l’iPhone 11 serait le même modèle pour la France et le Japon, peut être que ma seule solution est l’iPhone 11 ?

Merci pour votre aide et bonne journée.
François


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2019)

Attention avec votre opérateur


----------



## pignon_61 (14 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Attention avec votre opérateur



C’est à dire ? Pouvez vous être plus précis svp ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2019)

Regardez la fréquence de l'iPhone et de votre opérateur


----------

